# Jana Dankovičová - pronunciation



## Xecimo

How is _Jana Dankovičová_ pronounced? Is there a grammar rule for pronunciation of the female suffix «-ová»?


----------



## morior_invictus

Welcome to the forum, Xecimo!

~ /jana  dankɔvɪtʃ*ɔvɑː*/

_forvo.com_ might be helpful:
Jana Peštová 
Jana Brožková 
Jana Ptáčková
Jana Nagyová
Marie Jana Korbelová
Jana Brejchová


----------



## Xecimo

/jana  dankɔvɪtʃ*ɔvɑː*/

Thank you! Where is the stress?


----------



## morior_invictus

Xecimo said:


> /*ja*na  *dan*kɔvɪtʃɔvɑː/
> 
> Thank you! Where is the stress?


----------

